# how to get rbp to eat



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

i got a pinkie from the lps and i soaked it in the water to thaw it out n everything. then put it in. i thought my rbp would eat it before it hit gravel but he lit it sink n sit there. and i also put a earth worm in but he didnt toutch it. ( it was alive )

i also want to get sme haddock tilapia --> ( you get tilapia at the local grocery store correct ?) but i am worried i spent money on food for KUJO ( my RBP ) and he wont eat it and i dont eat fish so i wont have any thing to do with it.

thank you for any info you can provide
- P -


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

how long have you had the fish

they take time to settle in and trust me when he gets hungry enough he will eat


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

just a couple days, but if i feed hime haddock how should i do it? just throw a little in an and if it stays there to long take it out?

how often should i feed feeders? 
once a week?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> how long have you had the fish
> 
> they take time to settle in and trust me when he gets hungry enough he will eat


X2 It takes time.


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

[ i am on my psp its hard to type ] Ok i just didnt want kujo to die from not eating. how long may it take? thanks -p-


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

PEVINE said:


> [ i am on my psp its hard to type ] Ok i just didnt want kujo to die from not eating. how long may it take?  thanks -p-


Typing on the psp is a pain! It could take weeks before your P may accept new foods. Try feeding bite sized pieces and if the fish won't take them, leave them for about a half hour then remove. Try again later, and if it still won't eat keep trying. It will eat. Look at some threads in the feeding and nutrition section. There's some good advice there. Good luck!


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

i tried feeding him chiken ( it was a fatty piece because my mom said she needed the good ones, small bit) but he tried to eat it and kept trying but it was fatty so he couldnt really get it. but i am going to do some web searching and find some meats and fishes i can get at the local grocery store and pick a few things up tommrrow. ( where do you get beef heart? ) and i have some frozen food i feed my pacu, would my rbp eat that?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Try you local butcher for beef heart and mine eat smelt realy good so you might try that


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to suspend my solo P's food from a thin wire with an alligator clip (roach clip) around mid-tank level. He wont touch it on the bottom of the tank. Its also much easier to find uneaten food.


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

dennq said:


> I have to suspend my solo P's food from a thin wire with an alligator clip (roach clip) around mid-tank level. He wont touch it on the bottom of the tank. Its also much easier to find uneaten food.


i kinda riged a thing up, copper wire ok? my dad is an electrican so he had an alagator clip


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

How big is your RBP?


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

3 or 4 inchs


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Copper is toxic to fish although I am sure leaving it in ther for an hour a day wont matter at all.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I have never hung my ps food. I figure if they're too dumb to eat it off the gravel, they better wise up. They will learn.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi There..you will need alot patience,I had the same problem when I first got mine it drives you crazy waiting for your red to respond to your food but with time it will get use to you, and if possible try to feed at nighttime when your movements are not as noticed and try to feed him at the same time so you get him in a routine,any uneaten food remove within an hour so you dont through your water quality.
With time you will be his best friend....my red comes to the corner of the tank to get his tea now the more time you spend around him the less scittish he will be in the long run







goodluck

(I wouldnt feed him fatty chicken,stick to fish as the main% of his diet)


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

well his tank is right by my computer, and when i am home i am on my cumouter ( or in my room were he is ) so i hope he gets used to me soon, when the light is off he swims around n stuff. when his light is on he stays still.......?


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

PEVINE said:


> well his tank is right by my computer, and when i am home i am on my cumouter ( or in my room were he is ) so i hope he gets used to me soon, when the light is off he swims around n stuff. when his light is on he stays still.......?


i dont turn my tank light on ever i find it stresses them out way too much so i jst use the room light they seem a lot more active in jst the regular light.


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

i found out a way to dim the light, i put electrial tape on the bulb so only 40% of the bulb was showing. he loves it now. mow all i want to do it get a timer so the light comes on and shuts off by its self. . . . . .


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

heres a pic of my tank :]










sorry for bringing up this old topic, but i just uploded it! but my rbp eats now, all frozen foods and haddock, havent tried any other fishs from the market, just keeping you all updated :]


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

wat size is that tank


----------



## PEVINE (Apr 19, 2007)

29 gallon


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

try flake food


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

You can also have your fish fast for a 3 or 4 days and try introducing new foods.


----------

